# GPU-Z wrong info on www



## trodas (Sep 26, 2012)

Last version of GPU-Z that work on Windows 2000 SP4 is GPU-Z v0.4.6 and not v0.4.7 as stated on the web there:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1882/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.4.7.html

That should be corrected.

Also it should be possible to report and upload informations using v0.4.6, as this was simply the latest GPu-Z that work for me 







W2k is just the OS that I like...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2012)

You still use windows 2000?


----------



## trodas (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, of course I do. I tweak them & I like them. Way more that XP and in Vista I feel like I was locked in my own computer. And I don't want that at all. The MacOS X is same case, so - no no for me.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You still use windows 2000?





trodas said:


> Yes, of course I do. I tweak them & I like them. Way more that XP and in Vista I feel like I was locked in my own computer. And I don't want that at all. The MacOS X is same case, so - no no for me.



Not quite which optimizations really makes that worth it.


----------



## trodas (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, where to even get started... how about that I can choose what size the open/save dialogs in Win2k will have?

On WinXP SP 1.0a it does not even WORK (eg. stick) the settings that says that I want to show this dialog in the list view and not thumbnails!






Indeed quite useless and lame. I'm _NOT_ going to change the list view each time I open load/save requester! No way!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Not quite which optimizations really makes that worth it.



look at his hardware dude.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice to see someone who gets the most from their hardware/software to be honest...... I assume you don't game?


----------



## trodas (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks. I trying my best to do with the lame old slow Celeron D, lol. My friend bought me a $5 Pentium 4 650 (3.4GHz, 2MB L2), yet it get stuck in the mailbox, that the "helping people" (not really economic to send something to Czech republic from USA directly, lol) are "unable to open", so... no comment 
On top of that, to cool it, I need better cooler. I got a secondhand Thermalright SI-128 SE, yet the seller did not included the bottom special bolts for P4 - just these for AMD...!
And he even specifically told me, that he used it to cool a P4. Oh, well... 
Now just get the screws 

About gaming, well, you assume wrong. I do game  But only older games, of course. Like SoF2 and still struggling with instability issues  Even a big upgrade (from Radeon 9100 to GeForce 6800GT - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2967525 ) did not helped me much, in fact, it maked things worser.

Now tweaking the AGP settings. At least there is plenty of them, but when game run for hours fine and then one do a screenshot and all fails, then it looks kinda weird to me. The bus transfer is obviously broken. Maybe a bad NB cooling? 

Never the less, I manage to get good score when gaming:


 

 



SoF2 is fun gaming - even deathmatch can be quite fast and chaotic:
SoF2 deathmatch Finca map HoOLS server - YouTube


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 25, 2013)

trodas said:


> Well, where to even get started... how about that I can choose what size the open/save dialogs in Win2k will have?
> 
> On WinXP SP 1.0a it does not even WORK (eg. stick) the settings that says that I want to show this dialog in the list view and not thumbnails!!



you set all folders to the one you like (there's an option for this), compare XP SP3 not SP1

i have customized my vista to have the same size dialogues, explorer windows, details view, you have to force it with registry permissions to stop it from writing new size values

so it's doable... for specifically this that you mentioned (i prefer vista most, xp annoys me, 2k was nice but missing some things i want, 7 gets in my way)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 26, 2013)

talk about thread necro took almost a year for the dude to respond lulz


----------



## trodas (Aug 26, 2013)

*kn00tcn* - 





> you set all folders to the one you like (there's an option for this), compare XP SP3 not SP1



Well, I can set the folders as I like and they stick.
That works.
What does NOT work is the open/save dialogs. That is the problem. Not folders.

And SP3 is slower and can "phone-home" as it does ignore the hosts settings for M$ servers - I will never use it. Besides after the SP1 debacle I did not trust that SP3 is any better.



> i have customized my vista to have the same size dialogues, explorer windows, details view, you have to force it with registry permissions to stop it from writing new size values



Sounds good, but Vista is too resource hungry for my PCs.



> so it's doable... for specifically this that you mentioned (i prefer vista most, xp annoys me, 2k was nice but missing some things i want, 7 gets in my way)



I don't missing anything in W2k. But since XP I miss the possibility to have more programs on taskbar for immediate click - just like this:






And not even that simple think can XP do right. Not to mention the cursed open/save dialogs in the first place... 


*crazyeyesreaper* - year reply time is no too fast, or it is?


----------

